# Very low PH from tap, how much crushed coral to add to a 55gal?



## Razmear

The PH of our tap water is 6 or lower, the tank is slightly higher due to driftwood and such helping to balance it, but it's still very low. The existing fish have adapted but newcomers don't do so well. 
I have read that adding crushed coral will raise the PH, but I haven't found a formula for how much to add to the tank per gallon. 
I have a 55gal freshwater tank and would like to get the PH from it's low 6 to a 7 to 7.5 range before adding any more fish. 
Thanks,
eb


----------



## coralbandit

I have no formula but most just place cc in a mesh bag so it is easy to remove if necessary.Try fill a mesh bag and place in filter if possible.


----------



## dvanbramer88

You won't need a lot. My 55 had really low pH. ~6. I used maybe a pound of crushed coral across 2-3 filter bags. pH is now about 7.3


----------



## Razmear

dvanbramer88 said:


> You won't need a lot. My 55 had really low pH. ~6. I used maybe a pound of crushed coral across 2-3 filter bags. pH is now about 7.3


Thanks for the info. About how long did it take to raise the PH? Basically is it gradual or a spike when put in the filter with all the agitating water? 

I was thinking about using it as a substrate on about 1/3 of the tanks bottom to give a nice contrast to the black rock on the 'dark side' of the tank, but which ever method is more stable is what I'll go with.


----------



## rtmaston

my ph was low around 65 or 66 and I added 2 8oz cup of coral in my 20 gallon and it raise it to 68 so I added 2 more cups and brought it up to around 70 so I am thinking about adding a couple more cups.what do you guys think? what should I raise the ph to?thanks guys I have guppys swordtails neons .my temp has been set to 79 for 6 months now should I lower it or leave it alone?and is its any reason why I should change it.thanks again guys for your reply.


----------



## majerah1

Driftwood would lower the ph...

The fish you have would be very happy in lower ph. Ive never had an issue with new comers(mine is really low too)adjusting but you have to acclimate them slowly.


----------



## Razmear

majerah1 said:


> Driftwood would lower the ph...
> 
> The fish you have would be very happy in lower ph. Ive never had an issue with new comers(mine is really low too)adjusting but you have to acclimate them slowly.


I've got a Jack Dempsey on order from the LFS which will arrive about March 12 and I'd like to have the PH near 7 when he arrives to avoid any sudden death. 
I added a $3 pleco a few days ago and he was dead in 12 hours. 
I'll be heading out to get a 'fresher' test kit to check all my levels. The kit I have now is about 5 years old so I don't know if I can trust what it's reading. 

I'll post my levels after I get a fresh kit this afternoon.


----------



## Razmear

Just got back from the petstore, ended up getting the $30 liquid test kit for everything and I'll start testing after I get a bite to eat. 
The only crushed coral they had was a 15 pound 'wet pack' bag. I'm guessing it won't harm anything to use it as a substrate in addition to adding to the filter, but let me know if I'm wrong. Seems a shame to not use the other 14 pounds for something.


----------



## coralbandit

Using it all at once could raise your ph to possibly8.3 .Using it in the filter in PROPER amounts(to achieve desired pH) will need to be re-placed periodically,so only using a pound or so will not be wasting the rest as eventually you will need it.It could also be used in a water filter to condition the water you will use for changes before you put it in tank thus leesing stress of water changes and adding low pH water and it needing to be buffed up in tank with fish.
Use only as much as necessary to get to desired pH.add some and test for a couple days to see effect.


----------



## Razmear

Just got my test results:
PH 6.0 (or lower?)
Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 80ppm

The PH of the tap water is showing 6.6

I picked up a media bag so I'll add a scoop or so into the filter and retest the PH tomorrow.


----------



## dvanbramer88

Razmear said:


> Thanks for the info. About how long did it take to raise the PH? Basically is it gradual or a spike when put in the filter with all the agitating water?
> 
> I was thinking about using it as a substrate on about 1/3 of the tanks bottom to give a nice contrast to the black rock on the 'dark side' of the tank, but which ever method is more stable is what I'll go with.





coralbandit said:


> Using it all at once could raise your ph to possibly8.3 .Using it in the filter in PROPER amounts(to achieve desired pH) will need to be re-placed periodically,so only using a pound or so will not be wasting the rest as eventually you will need it.It could also be used in a water filter to condition the water you will use for changes before you put it in tank thus leesing stress of water changes and adding low pH water and it needing to be buffed up in tank with fish.
> Use only as much as necessary to get to desired pH.add some and test for a couple days to see effect.


Coralbandit is right. You can use too much. I took a little out of the 55. It got too high. 

The raise in pH won't be instantaneous, but it will happen pretty quick. Just make sure after it is where you want it, it doesn't keep creeping up. Otherwise you'll have to pull some back out.


----------



## Razmear

Just retested the PH, still 6.0 or lower so I added a cup full on the gravel, looks nice in contrast to the black on the other side of the tank, will retest the PH again tomorrow to see if I've broken thru the 6.0 barrier.


----------



## Razmear

After about 24 hours my PH has gotten up to 6.4, I'm finally on the chart. 

One question, I've been rinsing off the crushed coral prior to adding it, should I be leaving it as is out of the 'wet pack' or keep on rinsing? 

Will retest the PH in the AM and see if it's still rising. So far I've added about 3/4 pound into a media bag in the filter and about one large red drink cup worth on top of the gravel. (Rinsed before adding)


----------



## coralbandit

Rinsing is OK.It will cloud water if you don't.


----------



## dvanbramer88

Sounds like you've added about as much as I have in my tank now. Let it go for a few days and keep testing. Don't want to overshoot. 

+1 for rinsing.


----------



## clep.berry

When you say your tap water has a pH of 6, is this aged water or straight?
I actually think you're on the wrong track trying to balance pH by going straight for the coral.
Fluctuations in pH are indicative of a problem if there's no logical explanation for it - but so far you have no idea of the H+ buffering capacity of the water.
I'd suggest having a good look at your GH and KH values as well as your aged water properties as this will tell you the complete story and also how to address it. It might be a simple thing like adding a bit of Equilibrium in your PWC that's needed but right now it's like asking someone for directions when you both have no idea where you are.
cb


----------



## majerah1

Razmear said:


> Just got my test results:
> PH 6.0 (or lower?)
> Ammonia: 0.25
> Nitrite: 0
> Nitrate: 80ppm
> 
> The PH of the tap water is showing 6.6
> 
> I picked up a media bag so I'll add a scoop or so into the filter and retest the PH tomorrow.


Is this a planted tank? Those nitrates are kinda up there for anything less than a planted high tech setup. That right there could be an issue with fish, especially if they are coming from a tank with low trates to yours without enough time to acclimate to the increase.

I dont think the ph is what did your pleco in. I keep my tanks ranging in ph anywhere from below 5 to just below seven. I have plecos and have never had any issue with them.


----------



## chipmunk1210

To me you should be more concerned about the fact that you have ammonia readings and such a high nitrAte reading. Those to me seem to be more of your issue than your ph. Ph is not as important as the other levels in my opinion UNLESS you have big fluxuations in your ph. The majority of fish will acclimate and turn out just fine in different ph levels IF given plenty of time to acclimate which means -no "plopping the fish in the tank" or just temperature acclimation. A drip acclimation is the best and most reliable way to acclimate fish to YOUR water over at least a day. If you want your ph a little higher right off the bat--remove your driftwood. Driftwood lowers ph not raises it.


----------



## Razmear

The PH is now between 6.4 and 6.6, just a hair darker than yesterday's reading. 
I agree the the Nitrate and Ammonia are a concern, but those are problems that I knew how to deal with, so I didn't ask about them. I'll be doing another water change/vacuum today. 
I read up on the drip method last night and have ordered a hang on isolation tub so when I introduce Jack he will get the drip treatment unlike the short lived pleco who only got an in the bag temperature acclimation. 
So far I think I've spent about $60 on supplies so I can add a $7 fish to my tank. 
After today's water change and giving it time to settle I'll post full test results to see if Ammonia and Nitrate have improved. 
Thanks for all the advice,
eb

edit: The tank will be home to a Jack and a Pleco, so the driftwood will be staying.


----------



## majerah1

Out of curiosity where are you getting the fish from? Or rather where was the pleco from? I personally believe the acclimation on the pleco is why he didnt last very long. However its good to hear you will be dripping the jack, and I hope you drip the plec too.


----------



## Razmear

I'll be getting them from a local small fish store, he had to order the Jack, should arrive around 3/12. I'll see what he has in stock for Pleco's when I pick up Jack, hoping he has a dwarf or smaller breed plec in stock, if not then I'll have him order something. and yes, everything will be drip acclimated from here on out.


----------



## majerah1

Whats the store? I am in Easley and if you know anything about my area the closest thing to a local shop is Saluda River. I have been on the hunt for a really good local owned place for some time now. If this guys ordering you a jack, it sounds like a great place to check out.


----------



## Razmear

majerah1 said:


> Whats the store? I am in Easley and if you know anything about my area the closest thing to a local shop is Saluda River. I have been on the hunt for a really good local owned place for some time now. If this guys ordering you a jack, it sounds like a great place to check out.


He's in Belton (Near the Jockey Lot):
Home Page "The Pet Tavern"
I haven't been to his shop yet, but he was the only store other than PetSmart within safe transport driving distance. 
He is also on FaceBook, but not very active there: 
http://www.facebook.com/ThePetTavern


----------



## Razmear

Razmear said:


> Just got my test results:
> PH 6.0 (or lower?)
> Ammonia: 0.25
> Nitrite: 0
> Nitrate: 80ppm
> 
> The PH of the tap water is showing 6.6
> 
> I picked up a media bag so I'll add a scoop or so into the filter and retest the PH tomorrow.


Above is from 51 hours ago.

OK, so I retested a few minutes ago, the water change was about 4 hours ago, and here is what I get:
PH: 6.6
Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 0.25
Nitrate: 80 (Fixed, Not 0, duh)

I ran the Nitrate test twice in different tubes because when I ran it last time it turned blood red as soon as I added the second solution and tonight it stayed a healthy piss yellow. 
The tank is looking a bit cloudy so I'm wondering if adding the coral has triggered a re-cycle of the tank. Still not sure what would cause such a sudden drop in Nitrate unless I screwed up the solutions when I tested last time. 
Any ideas?

EDIT: USER ERROR. I forgot to shake bottle #2, test is developing now.


----------



## clep.berry

Let me put things differently. 
IF your tap water had a pH of 6 - something that I doubt - the water company's maintenance bill would be sky high as this would corrode all the piping, leach minerals and metals from the reservoir and could easily lead to tapwater being unsafe.
You NEED to measure the other water parameters in isolation of your driftwood to determine if there is a different problem other than the one you are dealing with.
Take a water sample from the tap to the store - or just call them to find out whet the usual pH in your area is - they should know.
cb


----------



## Razmear

The tap water actually is testing at 6.6, not 6.0 as I reported in the original post. When I was testing with my old, possibly expired kit, it was reading 6.0 (or less) from the tap. (or that could have been 'summer water')
That being said, we do have notoriously bad tap water here. In the summer the tap water from the cold tap is in the 84 degree range, even at 3am, which causes the water company to add bunches of chemicals to fight off bacteria. 
All the distribution pipes are PVC, so not sure if they worry much about corrosion, or even the folks health much, so long as they get their monthly check.


----------



## dvanbramer88

majerah1 said:


> I dont think the ph is what did your pleco in. I keep my tanks ranging in ph anywhere from below 5 to just below seven. I have plecos and have never had any issue with them.


Agreed. In most cases, stable pH is more important than the actual number. Most take bred fish on the market today can be acclimated to almost any pH. Stability is more important. 




majerah1 said:


> Out of curiosity where are you getting the fish from? Or rather where was the pleco from? I personally believe the acclimation on the pleco is why he didnt last very long.


Agreed again. I see a lot of plecos come back dead after a short time. IMO/IME Plecos can be somewhat sensitive to change and definatly should be dripped.


----------



## majerah1

Chris, its pretty common in the upstate to have ph out of the tap at those levels. Mine is about the same and I am two towns over from him. Well three but you cant count Liberty a real town lol. Great water for betta owners


----------



## Razmear

Just got an update from the LFS, Jack will be here on Wednesday (the 6th) instead of the 12th as expected. Could have used the extra week, don't think my isolation tub will arrive by then.


----------



## coralbandit

Ask them to hold him for you as your are not prepared yet and didn't expect him at this time.


----------



## majerah1

Yes ask them to hold him in a qt to be sure he is healthy. Shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Razmear

He's going to remove him from this weeks order and add him to next weeks, so problem solved. I also asked him about getting a Rubbernose Pleco as a tank mate for Jack, from the pages I've been looking at it seems they should work well together.

update: He can order the Spotted Rubber Pleco for $9.99 or Clown Pleco's for $12.99, sticking with the Spotted Rubber Pleco just for appearance sake.
edited: Apparently there is a slight difference between Rubbernose and Spotted Rubber.


----------



## Razmear

So after 75 hours the PH looks like it stabilized at 6.4 to 6.6, so I've added another half 'big red drink cup' (guessing about 8oz) on top the gravel to see if I can bump it up a bit closer to 7. 
Just posting these updates to keep a record for the next person to try this.

--
You can see some of the milkyness after this latest add, guess I didn't rinse as well as I thought. 
Razmear on USTREAM: Fish tank cam 2.0, an aquarium with Benus Aries Tetras, Brown Skirt Tetras and a few Otos. . Fish


----------



## Dave Waits

This is just a suggestion here, instead of constantly adding and subtracting Crushed Coral, why not buy a 2 pound piece of Texas Holey Rock and sit it in the tank. It'll slowly ooze out and raise your PH.


----------



## Razmear

Thanks for the idea Dave.
I've got it balanced at about 6.8 now (really hard to read the color chart from 6.4 to 6.8). 
I did have to remove the coral in the media bag and just add it to the gravel cuz it was keeping the water too cloudy. I'd say overall I added about 1.5 to 2 pounds to the 55gal to get it stable at this level. 
The Jack and the spotted rubbernose arrive on Tuesday, I'll try to add some pics when they get here.


----------

